# Gleichgesinnte gesucht/ Ü30 & entspannt



## Woc (22. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit, 

bin ich der einzige Gelegenheitsspieler der eine wirklich zu seiner Spielweise und Altersgruppe passende Gilde vermisst? 
Ich suche verzweifelt nach Spielern in meinem Alter (über 30 eben), die Interesse an wirklich *entspanntem* Spielen haben, die bereit sind für einen Neuanfang und trotzdem die Ambition möglichst viel vom Spiel gemeinsam zu erleben. 
Bisherige Erfahrungen in Gelegenheitsspielergilden liefen immer darauf hinaus, das sich ein fester Kern von doch nicht so Gelegenheitsspielern zu einer Raidgruppe zusammenfanden. 
Jeder der aus dem einen oder anderen Grund nicht in ihr Schema passte war schnell außen vor und hatte fortan das nachsehen. 
Gibt es euch da draussen? Jeder der im Bartle-Test (die ihn nicht kennen googeln am besten danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das A ganz hinten stehen hat, jeder Anfänger dessen Spielzeit durch das echte Leben begrenzt ist sei es durch Arbeit, Frau oder Kinder oder von mir aus auch dem Hund, jeder der eine Affinität zur Horde hat, jeder der die dreißig bereits erreicht hat und bereit ist neu anzufangen und jeder der keine Lust mehr hat von anderen Spielern angepampt zu werden, weil er die falsche Klasse mit der falschen Rasse spielt, angeblich total verskillt ist und auch sonst keine Ahnung hat möge sich doch bitte hier melden. 
Sollten auf diesem Wege zehn Spieler zusammenkommen könnten wir sofort loslegen. Serverart wäre mir persönlich völlig schnuppe. 

Ich mag: 
-Spassevents ohne Spielziel 
-gemeinsames Vorwärtskommen 
-Gleichaltrige 
-entspanntes Spielen 
-Basisdemokratie auch Ingame 
-Gleichgesinnte 
-die Idee das jede Raidinstanz auch mit einem Haufen komplett unbedarfter, unterequippter & altersbedingter Knöppedrückherausgeforderter zu schaffen ist. 
-soziales Verhalten 
-die Idee das sich eine Gilde mal an denjenigen Orientiert, die wenig Zeit zum spielen haben 
-Spielpausen für gute Einzelspielertitel-auch unentschuldigt 


Ich mag nicht: 
-DKP 
-Das durchrushen von 0-80 
-raiddienliche Gildeninvites 
-Zwangsskillungen 
-einen Terminplan der stressiger ist als meine Arbeit 
-Ingameverpflichtungen 
-für Fehler angepampt werden, als ginge es nicht um ein Spiel 
-Gearchecks 
-In einem MMORPG alleine spielen 



So, ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige von 12 Millionen mit meiner Einstellung zum Spiel.Bei Intresse meldet euch doch unter diesem thread: Hier


----------



## Ugla (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo

das was du da suchst und die Vorstellungen und Erwartungen die du hast decken sich sehr mit dem was wir anbieten. Selbst das "gewünschte Alter" schmeichelt mir . Leider funktioniert dein Link bei mir nicht (überprüfen?) aber ich denke das dich diese Zeilen auch so erreichen werden.
Sollte deine Suche hier nicht den Erfolg haben den du dir erwünscht (ich hoffe ja nicht) dann kann ich dir anbieten dich einfach mal bei mir/uns zu melden und dir unseren kleinen Haufen mal an zu sehen. Vielleicht passt es ja und ist das was du suchst.

Zu unser Gilde "Ein Herz für Gnome" so viel, wir sind nicht Raid orientiert. Was nicht heisst das wir keine machen (wollen) . Zur Zeit beteidigen sich einige von uns an dem "Tales Classic Content" und machen einen Lvl Stop auf 60 um den Classic Content (noch einmal) so zu erleben, wie er mal gedacht war. Näheres findest du hier im Forum. Auch das RP kommt bei uns vor. Wir führen die einzige Gnomenschenke auf unserem Server, die uns schon über unseren Server hinaus "berühmt" bzw bekannt gemacht hat. Auch planen wir noch eingie "Schurkenaktionen" durch zu führen, als Bsp 5er Istanzen lvl gerecht an zu gehen und auf zu räumen. So nebenbei wirst du auf unserem Server kaum eine Gilde finden in der die Schurkenzunft ein größeres Zuhause findet als in "Ein Herz für Gnome" , und ja , wir werden "die 50" noch knacken (eines meiner persönlichen Ziele so nebenbei). 

Unsere Mitglieder sind (fast) alle noch am Steigen. Einige begleiten die Tales und erleben, wie schon erwähnt, den ganzen Classic und BC Content noch einmal. Die Raids (ZG, AQ20 am WE MC) sind immer sehr entspannt in netter Atmosphere, freundlich und mit viel Spass am Spiel. Selbstredend ohne DKP, Farmzwang, Skillvorschriften oder gar Klassenvorschriften. Gearscore, DPS an Bosspuppen und alle diese "Auswüchse" und Vergleiche männlicher Geschlechtsorgane gibt es nicht , wird es nicht geben und wären, nicht nur im Classic Content, auch mehr als überflüssig. Statt dessen herrscht ein freundliches Klima, Hilfsbereitschaft und das Miteinander vor. Auch Gildenübergreifend.

Bei uns in "Ein Herz für Gnome" findest du vom blutigen Anfänger mit 0 Schnall bis zum ehemaligen Pro Gamer der seit Beta dabei ist, eigentlich alles. Viele Schurken (erwähnte ich das wir an der 50 knabbern*grinst) und einem eher "hohen" Altersdurchschnitt was sich auch auf die Aktivitäten ( eher nach 20 Uhr) auswirkt.

Falls das dein Interesse geweckt hat oder die neugier Anderer hier mal meine Visitenkarte :

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW- Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi

ich freue mich über einen Besuch und wünsche allen
viel Glück und Erfolg 
und das wichtigste - Habt Spass

glg

Sambi


----------



## Mirucalix (24. Februar 2010)

Klingt ziemlich genau nach ner Gruppe, die auch ich suche...leider aufm falschen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt schade...bin nämlich schon seit Wochen auf der Suche nach ner entspannten Truppe...


----------



## Cyrisp (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Woc,

Genau das was Du beschreibst, versuchen wir in unserer Gilde zu leben, was nicht immer leicht ist. Aber vielleicht magst Du uns ja dabei unterstützen und schaust HIER mal rein.

Viele Grüße
Anaiya


----------



## Resilia (24. Februar 2010)

Mirucalix schrieb:


> Klingt ziemlich genau nach ner Gruppe, die auch ich suche...leider aufm falschen Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht mir ebenso. Habe mich eben eingeloggt, weil ich genau sowas suche, aber ... leider falscher Server
Bin auf Khaz Goroth

Und leider komme ich auch nicht auf Deinen Link


----------



## Jaugi (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Gibt es so eine Gilde, wie von "Ugla" beschrieben auch auf Alleria.
Wenn ja dann bitte gebt mir ingame "Jaugist" bescheid.

Bin sowas von auf der Suche nach einer solchen Gilde.

Danke!

Noch ein schönes Spiel


----------



## Mithlen (25. Februar 2010)

Für diejenigen die auf *EU-Thrall - Hordenseite* eine Gilde derart suchen : www.thrallsahnen.com _Thralls Ahnen

_In unserer Gilde geht es sehr familiär und freundschaftlich zu, bei uns wir keiner ausgeschlossen!
Regelmäßige Gildenevents stärken unseren Zusammenhalt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von 5er Inis, Retroraids über ICC Raids, Hardcore-Angeln, TS mit Gelächter überlasten und Chateskapaden ist alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnaroeck (25. Februar 2010)

Suche auch soetwas auf Seiten der Horde auf Lothar :-(


----------



## riggedIMO (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin grad dabei sowas auf Die Aldor zu gründen - aber Allianz mit PvP Hintergrund.

Von mir aus können wir auch noch ne neue Hordengilde gründen.

Würde dann aber nen neuen Server nehmen, wie z.B. Sen'jin. Wobei ein RP-Server auch immer fein ist.


----------



## Nerjyana (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Woc und der Rest der Ü30-Gamer ;o)

Da ich leider nicht sehen kann auf welchem Server Du spielst, stelle ich Dir unsere Gilde einmal vor:

Sapere Aude auf Nera'thor - ein PVP-Server

Wir sind ein illustrer Haufen, mit männlichen und weiblichen Spielern von 16 - 40 Jahren. Die überwiegende Mehrzahl ist wohl so Ende 20/Anfang 30. Wir sind eine recht kleine Gilde mit im Moment 74 Charakteren (nicht Accounts wohlgemerkt). Wir üben uns recht regelmäßig im Raiden, auch wenn uns hier ab und an fehlende Spieler einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen ;o) 

Hierbei stehen wir im ICC 10er gerade vor Fauldarm, gehen PdoK 10er an und versuchen uns an den Hardmodes in Ulduar. Wobei hier der Erfolg nur Nebensache ist. Das entspannte Spielen nach Feierabend mit witzigen Menschen, die auch in Lage sind sich artgerecht zu artikulieren steht im Vordergrund ;o)

Gilden-Member sind natürlich nicht zur Raidteilnahme verpflichtet und wenn ein netter Caster (gerne Schamanen, Hexer und Magier) auch ohne Gildenbeitritt bei uns mit Raiden möchte: Herzlich Willkommen )

Ansonsten gehen wir immer mal wieder gemeinsam Questen, in Hero-Inis, absolvieren Erfolge oder besuchen auch mal alte 40/25er Raids. Und zu Weihnachten gibt es ein besonderes Gilden-Event, in diesem Jahr z.B: den Gnomen-Run Lvl 1er von Sturmwind nach Beutebucht.

Also, wer Interesse hat uns kennenzulernen, kann mir gerne eine PN zukommen lassen, sich auf unserer Gilden-Homepage informieren - www.gilde-sapereaude.eu - oder Cirduil und Nerjyana auf Nera'thor ingame ansprechen )

Liebe Grüße

Nerjy

edit: und das Equipment, die DPS, der Gearscore etc pp sind uns recht schnuppe ;o)


----------



## Tuminix (17. März 2010)

Die "Stammeskrieger" sind eine Ü30 Zockergemeinschaft...

Ob Aion, EveOnline oder Wow... Hier findest Du bestimmt Kontakt zu gleichgesinnte Feierabend/Frühaufsteherzocker jenseits der 30... 

www.stammeskrieger.de 

mfg Tuminix


----------

